# Looking for Spoo breeder recommendations in Texas or surrounding states



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is a Bar None poodle. Nancy has taken her dogs to Westminster and Crufts, nicest person, always there for you and her poodle. Met two nice, Donnchada Spoo’s, one in Santa Fe, NM and PF’s WestU girl, Lola. I would also consider a NOLA poodle, if New Orleans is within driving range. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Buck is a Bar None poodle. Nancy has taken her dogs to Westminster and Crufts, nicest person, always there for you and her poodle. Met two nice, Donnchada Spoo’s, one in Santa Fe, NM and PF’s WestU girl, Lola. I would also consider a NOLA poodle, if New Orleans is within driving range. Best wishes on your search.


Thank you so much for replying! I'm glad to hear from someone who has a Bar None pup. If you don't mind me asking, what is the best method to contact Nancy? She is currently very high on my list because of several recommendations I have heard and I'm thinking about starting to reach out to my top choices. 

I've also heard great things about NOLA Poodles from several people, but unfortunately reds aren't my favorite coat color. I thought I may have seen a black male on her website last I looked, but as it's currently down I can't trust my memory enough to be certain. I'll definitely keep an eye on her updates!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Call her, leave a message to call you back when it’s convenient. Mary and Buck sent you .


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I'm glad to hear from someone who has a Bar None pup. If you don't mind me asking, what is the best method to contact Nancy? She is currently very high on my list because of several recommendations I have heard and I'm thinking about starting to reach out to my top choices.
> 
> I've also heard great things about NOLA Poodles from several people, but unfortunately reds aren't my favorite coat color. I thought I may have seen a black male on her website last I looked, but as it's currently down I can't trust my memory enough to be certain. I'll definitely keep an eye on her updates!


Both Candeau and NOLA are great and NOLA at times also has blacks, Candeau does have inky blacks. There is also Melissa Whitmore of Starlite Poodles in West Monroe, Louisiana. I believe she at times co breeds with Donnchada. She is very responsive and helped me find my dog 2 years ago.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on getting a second dog sometime in the last half of 2021, so I wanted to start looking for and contacting breeders now (while I'm stuck at home lol). I was hoping that someone here would have some suggestions or personal experience with Spoo breeders in Texas or any surrounding states. I'm located in central Texas and am willing to drive 10-12 hours to another state for puppy pickup. I'd prefer to not deal with the hassle and personal anxiety of flying a young pup, but I'm cautiously open to it if I find the right breeder.
> 
> I'm looking for a medium-energy companion that would be a candidate for novice sports (agility, nosework, dockdiving). I am hoping for a true solid black pup as my current boy inherited the dilution gene (bye-bye rich chocolate brown, hello cafe au lait). I'm not completely opposed to a parti, but I also have horrible visions of two dogs with pee-yellow feet in my future instead of just the one I have now. I would love to find a breeder that leaves dewclaws on, but I'm much less concerned with that as long as all other health testing and titling is done.
> 
> ...


Regarding Donnchada - call Betty Brown at 713-305-0120. That works much better than her email! I have known Betty for 40 years or more and currently have a miniature poodle that she bred. 

I checked out all the breeders you listed and they all seem reputable. I did notice that a couple of them breed parti-colored poodles. Since I am a long-time poodle person, I have a hard time accepting parti-colored poodles - I see them as mis-marks because the poodle standards of almost every country specify solid colors only. 

I hope you find the poodle of your dreams and that you enjoy many years with him/her.

Best wishes!
Johanna


----------



## Jaxtheservicepoodle (Feb 4, 2020)

Getting my service dog from Figz Poodles was the best decision I have ever made. They are so so invested in matching you with the perfect puppy through temperament testing. You just tell them exactly what kind of dog you want and they will make sure you get the best possible match. Puppies come home knowing a handful of basic commands and are EXTREMELY well socialized. Tanya and Kerry care about their puppies so dearly. Once you have a FigzPoodle you are officially apart of the family and we will all be here for you anytime 😊


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Call her, leave a message to call you back when it’s convenient. Mary and Buck sent you .


Thank you! I'm learning that calling seems to be the best method for contacting most everyone. Time to get over my mild phone anxiety. 😅




Mufar42 said:


> Both Candeau and NOLA are great and NOLA at times also has blacks, Candeau does have inky blacks. There is also Melissa Whitmore of Starlite Poodles in West Monroe, Louisiana. I believe she at times co breeds with Donnchada. She is very responsive and helped me find my dog 2 years ago.


Thank you for additional recommendation! I've added Starlite Poodles to my list. 




Johanna said:


> Regarding Donnchada - call Betty Brown at 713-305-0120. That works much better than her email! I have known Betty for 40 years or more and currently have a miniature poodle that she bred.
> 
> I checked out all the breeders you listed and they all seem reputable. I did notice that a couple of them breed parti-colored poodles. Since I am a long-time poodle person, I have a hard time accepting parti-colored poodles - I see them as mis-marks because the poodle standards of almost every country specify solid colors only.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! She's honestly my top choice right now based on everything I've heard about her and just how gorgeous her line is. I'll definitely give her a call once the world gets closer to being normal again. 




Jaxtheservicepoodle said:


> Getting my service dog from Figz Poodles was the best decision I have ever made. They are so so invested in matching you with the perfect puppy through temperament testing. You just tell them exactly what kind of dog you want and they will make sure you get the best possible match. Puppies come home knowing a handful of basic commands and are EXTREMELY well socialized. Tanya and Kerry care about their puppies so dearly. Once you have a FigzPoodle you are officially apart of the family and we will all be here for you anytime 😊


Thank you for your personal recommendation! I always like hearing from happy owners and I'm happy to hear that you were so satisfied with their matching system.


----------



## Mel Marsac (Apr 16, 2021)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on getting a second dog sometime in the last half of 2021, so I wanted to start looking for and contacting breeders now (while I'm stuck at home lol). I was hoping that someone here would have some suggestions or personal experience with Spoo breeders in Texas or any surrounding states. I'm located in central Texas and am willing to drive 10-12 hours to another state for puppy pickup. I'd prefer to not deal with the hassle and personal anxiety of flying a young pup, but I'm cautiously open to it if I find the right breeder.
> 
> I'm looking for a medium-energy companion that would be a candidate for novice sports (agility, nosework, dockdiving). I am hoping for a true solid black pup as my current boy inherited the dilution gene (bye-bye rich chocolate brown, hello cafe au lait). I'm not completely opposed to a parti, but I also have horrible visions of two dogs with pee-yellow feet in my future instead of just the one I have now. I would love to find a breeder that leaves dewclaws on, but I'm much less concerned with that as long as all other health testing and titling is done.
> 
> ...


We got our beautiful miniature poodle from Donnchada. She is a wonderful, loving, smart beautiful girl. I did a lot of research as well and Donnchada was always so well thought of.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on getting a second dog sometime in the last half of 2021, so I wanted to start looking for and contacting breeders now (while I'm stuck at home lol). I was hoping that someone here would have some suggestions or personal experience with Spoo breeders in Texas or any surrounding states. I'm located in central Texas and am willing to drive 10-12 hours to another state for puppy pickup. I'd prefer to not deal with the hassle and personal anxiety of flying a young pup, but I'm cautiously open to it if I find the right breeder.
> 
> I'm looking for a medium-energy companion that would be a candidate for novice sports (agility, nosework, dockdiving). I am hoping for a true solid black pup as my current boy inherited the dilution gene (bye-bye rich chocolate brown, hello cafe au lait). I'm not completely opposed to a parti, but I also have horrible visions of two dogs with pee-yellow feet in my future instead of just the one I have now. I would love to find a breeder that leaves dewclaws on, but I'm much less concerned with that as long as all other health testing and titling is done.
> 
> ...


Betty (Betty Brown of Donnchada poodles) is terrible at dealing with the web site, so here is her phone number: (713) 305-0120. She does answer the phone. That said, it's best to call her in the evening since she is might be very busy at a dog show all day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not wait for contacting people until you are closer to ready. Why miss out on a wait list for having waited? We have been very lucky to get all three of our dogs without long waiting, but times are different and waiting seems to have become more common that our experiences.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the suggestions and wonderful advice! I actually reached out to Nancy with Bar-None back in June and kept in regular contact with her these past several months. Last week, I put down my deposit and will be welcoming a beautiful black standard boy into my home near the end of May! The puppies are still very young, so she hasn't made her show picks or other allocations yet. Once I know which pup will be coming home with me, I'm planning on making a new thread introducing him (and maybe crowd-sourcing a name??). I am beyond excited, so of course the weeks are passing sooooo slowly. Please make time go faster. 😂

Edit: reading back through this thread and realizing that silly, optimistic me thought the world would be back normal within months at this time last year. If only!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Am so glad for you to be welcoming a new puppy - exciting times ahead!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Dogtor! That's one lucky pup coming your way!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions and wonderful advice! I actually reached out to Nancy with Bar-None back in June and kept in regular contact with her these past several months. Last week, I put down my deposit and will be welcoming a beautiful black standard boy into my home near the end of May! The puppies are still very young, so she hasn't made her show picks or other allocations yet. Once I know which pup will be coming home with me, I'm planning on making a new thread introducing him (and maybe crowd-sourcing a name??). I am beyond excited, so of course the weeks are passing sooooo slowly. Please make time go faster. 😂
> 
> Edit: reading back through this thread and realizing that silly, optimistic me thought the world would be back normal within months at this time last year. If only!


Awww, we could have had littermates!


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Starla said:


> Awww, we could have had littermates!


I saw that you are also awaiting a May puppy, but I didn't realize she would be from Donnchada! That is beyond exciting, congratulations! My current dog still regularly sees his own brother, which I think is such a special treat. It would have been amazing to have littermates and watch them as they grow. They will both be very close in age, though! Close enough?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

DogtorDoctor said:


> I saw that you are also awaiting a May puppy, but I didn't realize she would be from Donnchada! That is beyond exciting, congratulations! My current dog still regularly sees his own brother, which I think is such a special treat. It would have been amazing to have littermates and watch them as they grow. They will both be very close in age, though! Close enough?


haha! How did you know? I didn’t think I said. Yes, I initially contacted both Betty and Nancy, but in the end went with Betty. A little over an hour drive vs a 3.5 hour drive was my deciding factor.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh, now I feel awkward! I did just totally make the assumption, since the last few posts were about Betty and her fabulous line, and I had heard she had a litter recently. 

I am closer in distance to Nancy, myself, which definitely helped me make my decision. It'll make that first drive home much easier!


----------

